

Social Media Marketing is Not Free Marketing - fezzl
http://blog.zuupy.com/social-media-marketing-is-not-free-marketing

======
rodericksilva
You are right the medium is free but it cost time. If a company hires a
consultant for social marketing it cost them but on the other hand if a
startup founder has time to spend they can do it themselves (for a while).

It can 'some-what' level the playing field because a small firm can play in
that game unlike the advertising space.

